# reusing a starter



## chitownwine (Apr 20, 2012)

Have seen some mention of peeps trying to reuse the slurry from skeeter pee but wasn't sure if that was from a batch of skeeter made from a wine slurry prior, meaning was going to be third round for the yeasts.

I have finally gotten my skeeter going which was from a starter, and has been a slow ferment so far, but finally around to about 1.05 from 1.07 after 5 days. I would like to get another batch of skeeter going right away, any thoughs on tranferring my pee at about 1.015 and dumping into the primary another premixed batch of sugar and lemon juice?? If anyone thinks risk of getting off smells from stressing yeasts is to great wont do it. Has anyone tried this?? be way faster than waiting around for a another starter to get going in another batch. btw yeast was 1118

thanks for your input.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 20, 2012)

I have re-used that slurry from batches of Skeeter Pee. Sometimes it works fine, but other times it did have off flavor problems. I'd say that because your batch was already on the slow side, it tells me that the yeast could be stressed already. In this case, I don't think I'd re-use it. Yeast is cheap.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 21, 2012)

I have never used a skeeter slurry, just a wine slurry for skeeter.

The original flavor from the wine will carry over to your skeeter. pee and as Lon said, yeast is cheap.


----------

